# Which phone for South Korea?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a brother in the US Army that is going to be going to be posted to South Korea very soon. He wants to have a cell phone in South Korea so I'm wondering which of the many phones he can get that will work in South Korea.

I know that GSM is the global standard for cell phones (Verizon's the oddball in the world with CDMA/LTE). I'm assuming that if he buys an unlocked Galaxy Nexus he can simply pop a SIM card in South Korea from one of the cell providers and he can get service. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I believe you are correct sir.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

As far as AOKP for that phone... would putting MAGURO on it work?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

trparky said:


> As far as AOKP for that phone... would putting MAGURO on it work?


Yes, any maguro build will work for the gsm version.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

And also thank him for his service or none of us would even be enjoying our beloved cell phones

I don't need no stinking signature


----------

